# A Study for Christians-60 Christian Character Builders



## crackerdave (Apr 25, 2010)

This is a study,open to Christians who would like to strengthen themselves.It is for me,and for anyone else who wishes to walk closer to God.I hope it will be a help.

1] Attentive: Paying attention to and respecting the person by giving genuine courtesy and consideration to God's Word or a person's words.

Hebrews 2:1 "Therefore we ought to give the more earnest heed to the things which we have heard,lest at any time we should let them slip."

2] Available: Willing to adjust my schedule to fit the desires of God and others.

Mark 1:17-18 "And Jesus said unto them,Come ye after me,and I will make you to become fishers of men.And straightaway they forsook their nets,and followed him."


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 25, 2010)

Sounds like a good study to me Dave. Anxiously waiting for the rest...... RW


----------



## Diogenes (Apr 25, 2010)

No Comment.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 26, 2010)

Diogenes said:


> No Comment.



Thank you - it's for Christians,like I said.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 26, 2010)

3] Committed - Giving the Lord control of my life.

Psalm 37:5 "Commit thy way unto the LORD: trust also in him and he shall bring it to pass."

4] Compassionate - Expressing a deep feeling of love and concern for others needs and difficulties.

1st Peter 3:8 "Finally,be ye all of one mind,having compassion one of another,love as brethren,be pitiful,be courteous."


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 26, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Thank you - it's for Christians,like I said.



Kinda condescending ? 
Isn't diogenesis not a Christian ? I thought he was.
Let me know so I can put him on Ignore ,LOL


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 26, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Look,Lowjack: Keep your crap out of this thread.Can you understand that? Is that plain enough for you?



Let me look that word in the dictionary, caught in your own trap huh ? 
"Look at he beam in your eye before you look at the straw in mine."somebody said that.


----------



## earl (Apr 26, 2010)

Actually I am waiting for patience. I know that it is on the list somewhere. I think dave has shown a great deal so far.


----------



## ronpasley (Apr 26, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> I have prayed!
> The atheists could have a field day with this,it is sad.




Amen Brother


----------



## tomtlb66 (Apr 26, 2010)

I like the thread you started Dave, if we cannot encourage each other and try to be a blessing to everyone, we aren't doing Gods work. Keep it up brother, we ALL need to hear it. No offense to anyone but if we don't stop the arguing we are feeding the enemy and not walking in the Spirit. We can all learn from each other and if I have ever posted anything on here that someone found offensive or thought I was judging them forgive me, I wasn't trying to. So, with that said, lets pray and encourage and lift each other up and be respectful. Great post Dave, God Bless


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement! I apologize for the way I responded to the distractions,and have a new addition to my ignore list.

5] Confident - What I say or do will benefit me and,more importantly,others.

Philippians 4:13 " I can do all things through Christ which strengtheneth me."

6] Consistent - Living my daily life according to God's principles.

1st Corinthians 15:58 "Therefore my beloved brethren,be ye steadfast unmovable,always abounding in the work of the Lord,forasmuch as ye know that your labour is not in vain in the Lord."


----------



## tomtlb66 (Apr 27, 2010)

Keep up the good work brother, its not only day by day, but minute by minute. God Bless


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes very good study , but you should add something about not mocking when we don't know about a subject.?????????


----------



## earl (Apr 27, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Yes very good study , but you should add something about not mocking when we don't know about a subject.?????????





You do more damage to the name Of Christianity than all the nonbelievers ,atheists, and fanatics put together. The sad thing is that you claim to be a man of God.. I am sure he will have a few things to talk to you about before he sends you on your way.
crackerdave , I am truly sorry that there is not much the mods can do about this.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 28, 2010)

No problem,Jeff - solved by the handy-dandy "ignore" button. I highly recommend it for the likes of him!




7] Content - Accepting whatever God provides for my life.

Philippians 4:11  "Not that I speak in respect of wants: for I have learned in whatsoever state I am,therewith to be content."

8] Cooperative - Working together in unity and harmony.

Ephesians 4:3  "Endeavoring to keep the unity of the Spirit in the bond of peace."


----------



## ronpasley (Apr 28, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> No problem,Jeff - solved by the handy-dandy "ignore" button. I highly recommend it for the likes of him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amen Brother, some more good ones, thanks for sharing


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 28, 2010)

ronpasley said:


> Amen Brother, some more good ones, thanks for sharing



Only 52 more to go!

Thanks for reading 'em,brother.Folks like you make it worth doing. 

I plan to just ignore the troublemakers,and eventually they'll go away when they realize nobody's paying any attention to their attempts to mess this up.


----------



## christianhunter (Apr 28, 2010)

Dave is working on this,I have deleted my off topic post.This is a study on the LORDS Word.If everyone would do the same,it can turn into a good study.Thanks Dave,we have tried this before(a study)maybe this time it will make it.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 28, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> Dave is working on this,I have deleted my off topic post.This is a study on the LORDS Word.If everyone would do the same,it can turn into a good study.Thanks Dave,we have tried this before(a study)maybe this time it will make it.



Thanks,brother - it'll do whatever the Lord wants it to do. If it helps one single person,it's worth it to me.


----------



## ronpasley (Apr 29, 2010)

9 and 10 please Brother


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 29, 2010)

9] Courageous - Realizing that God has given me the strength to face any danger or trial.

Deuteronomy 31:6 "Be strong and of a good courage,fear not,nor be afraid of them: for the Lord thy God,he it is that doth go with thee; he will not fail thee,nor forsake thee."

10] Creative - Using the talents I have been given to serve the Lord.

1st Timothy 4:14 "Neglect not the gift that is in thee......."


----------



## ronpasley (Apr 29, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> 9] Courageous - Realizing that God has given me the strength to face any danger or trial.
> 
> Deuteronomy 31:6 "Be strong and of a good courage,fear not,nor be afraid of them: for the Lord thy God,he it is that doth go with thee; he will not fail thee,nor forsake thee."
> 
> ...



Thanks Brother the Lord knows what we need when we need it.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 30, 2010)

11] Decisive - Make decisions based on God's perfect will.

Romans 12:2 "And be not conformed to this world;but be ye transformed by the renewing of your mind,that ye may prove what is that good,and acceptable,and perfect will of God."

12] Dependable - Being reliable and trustworthy.

Colossians 1:10 "That ye might walk worthy of the Lord unto all pleasing,being fruitful in every good work,and increasing in the knowledge of God."


----------



## crackerdave (May 3, 2010)

13] Determination - Doing all I can to accomplish my part in God's plan. 

 Hebrews 12:12,13  "Wherefore lift up the hands that hang down,and the feeble knees.And make straight the paths for your feet,lest that which is lame be turned out of the way......"

14] Devotion - Setting my desire and hope upon God.

Colossians 3:2  "Set your affection on things above,not on things of the earth."


----------



## ronpasley (May 3, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> 13] Determination - Doing all I can to accomplish my part in God's plan.
> 
> Hebrews 12:12,13  "Wherefore lift up the hands that hang down,and the feeble knees.And make straight the paths for your feet,lest that which is lame be turned out of the way......"
> 
> ...



Determination and Devotion for the Lord, amen brother amen


----------



## crackerdave (May 4, 2010)

15] Diligent - Working hard to do my best for the Lord.

Colossians 3:23  "And whatsoever ye do,do it heartily,as to the Lord,and not unto men."

16] Discreet -  Forming sound  opinions and giving serious attention and thought to what one is doing.

Psalm 112:5  "A good man sheweth favor,and lendeth; he will guide his affairs with discretion."

Thanks,brother Ron - you are an encouragement to me and to others here on this forum.


----------



## ronpasley (May 4, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> 15]
> Thanks,brother Ron - you are an encouragement to me and to others here on this forum.




Thanks brother, but the true be known you guys are encouragement to me. I thank the Lord for this site.


----------



## Rob (May 5, 2010)

Thank you for sharing, I just picked up this thread and items 1 & 2 hit me right between the eyes.  These are two things I struggle with so I appreciate the entire thread.


----------



## crackerdave (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement,brother!


17] Efficient - Making the most of every situation.

Ephesians 5:16 "Redeeming the time,because the days are evil."

18] Fairness - Seeing a situation from the viewpoint of each person involved.

Matthew 7:12  "Therefore whatsoever ye would that men should do to you,do ye even so to them; for this is the law and the prophets." Often referred to as the "Golden Rule" - do unto others as you would have them do unto you.


----------



## crackerdave (May 7, 2010)

19] Faithful - Being loyal and true to the one I serve.

Matthew 25:21 " His Lord said unto him,'Well done,thou good and faithful servant; thou hast been faithful over a few things.I will make thee ruler over many things; enter thou into the joy of thy lord."  [Don't let the two "lords" trip you up,here.One's a bossman,the other is God.

20] Fearless - Facing danger boldly with God's strength.

II Timothy 1:7 "For God hath not given us the spirit of fear;but of power,and of love,and of a sound mind."


----------



## crackerdave (May 8, 2010)

21] Forgiving - Overlooking a wrong that was done unto me.

Colossians 3:13 "Forbearing one another,and forgiving one another,if any man have a quarrel against any: even as Christ forgave you,so also do ye."

22] Friendly - Desiring to know and help others.

Proverbs 18:24 - "A man that hath friends must show himself friendly; and there is a friend that sticketh closer than a brother."


----------



## crackerdave (May 9, 2010)

23] Generous - Giving to others because God has given to me.

Deuteronomy 16:17 "Every man shall give as he is able,according to the blessing of the Lord thy God which he hath given thee."

24] Gentleness - Being patient and kind with others.

II Timothy 2:24  "And the servant of the Lord must not strive; but be gentle unto all men,apt to teach,patient."


----------



## ronpasley (May 10, 2010)

Thanks Brother have a little catching up to do.


----------



## crackerdave (May 10, 2010)

I know that feeling!

It'll be here for you whenever you want to read it,brother. I appreciate your interest.


25] Godliness - Changing our lives to line up with God's character.

III John 11 "....He that doeth good is of God; but he that doeth evil hath not seen God."

26] Honest - Being truthful and doing what is right.

II Corinthians 8:21  "Providing for honest things,not only in the sight of the Lord,but also in the sight of men."


----------



## ronpasley (May 10, 2010)

Amen number 25


----------



## crackerdave (May 10, 2010)

Jesus showed us exactly how to get "lined up" that way,didn't he,brother?


----------



## ronpasley (May 10, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Jesus showed us exactly how to get "lined up" that way,didn't he,brother?



Yes he did


----------



## crackerdave (May 11, 2010)

Here's a good one: 
27] Humble - [Sometimes pronounced without the "h" ] Understanding my weaknesses and striving not to lift up myself above others.

1st Peter 5:5 -  "Likewise,ye younger,submit yourselves unto the elder.Yea, all of you be subject to one another,and be clothed with humility: for God resisteth the proud and giveth grace to the humble." 

28] Joyful - Being filled with happiness in Christ.

Ephesians 5:19 -  "Speaking to yourselves in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs,singing and making melody in your heart to the Lord."


----------



## ronpasley (May 14, 2010)

29 and 30 please


----------



## crackerdave (May 14, 2010)

Sorry - haven't been on much lately.

29] Just - Doing all things right,according to God's laws.

Genesis 6:9 - " .... Noah was a just man,and perfect in his generations,and Noah walked with God."

30] Kindness - Showing a loving attitude towards others.

Ephesians 4:32  - "And be ye kind one to another,tenderhearted,forgiving one another,even as God for Christ's sake hath forgiven you."


----------



## crackerdave (May 16, 2010)

31] Loyal - Showing my commitment to a person or cause at all times.

John 15:13 - "Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends."

32] Meekness - Yielding everything to God.

Psalm 22:26 - "The meek shall eat and be satisfied: They shall praise the Lord that seek Him: your heart shall live forever."


----------



## crackerdave (May 17, 2010)

33] Merciful - Showing more kindness than justice requires.

Luke 6:36 - "Be ye therefore merciful,as your Father also is merciful." 

34] Obedience - Willing to do what God requires of me.

Deuteronomy 13:4 - "Ye shall walk after the Lord your God,and fear him,and keep his commandments,and obey his voice,and ye shall serve him,and cleave unto him."


----------



## ronpasley (May 17, 2010)

thanks brother really enjoy reading them


----------



## crackerdave (May 18, 2010)

Only 15 more to go! Wish I had ignored the guys that said "Typin's fer _sissies!"_ when I was in school.It really slows me down.But then,if I typed as fast as the words form,I'd be _completely_ intolerable!

35] Optimistic - Thinking of the best in all situations.

Romans 8:25 says: "But if we hope for that we see not,then do we with patience wait for it."

36] Patience - Going through a difficult situation with calm endurance and not complaining or losing self-control.{Wow - that one got _me_ right between th' eyes!}

Psalm 33:20 - "Our soul waiteth for the Lord; he is our help and our shield."

37] Peaceful - Yielding myself to the Lord for his control,for he is our peace.

Phillippians 4:7 - "And the peace of God,which passeth all understanding,shall keep your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus."   Amen!


----------



## formula1 (May 18, 2010)

*re:*

Phillipians 4:6-7 is definitely one of my recent favorites.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## ronpasley (May 18, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Only 15 more to go! Wish I had ignored the guys that said "Typin's fer _sissies!"_ when I was in school.It really slows me down.But then,if I typed as fast as the words form,I'd be _completely_ intolerable!
> 
> 35] Optimistic - Thinking of the best in all situations.
> 
> ...




Amen brother, peace, patience and thinking positive. What I need everyday


----------



## Rob (May 19, 2010)

Thank you - I am really enjoying this.


----------



## crackerdave (May 19, 2010)

Me,too,Ron!

Glad to hear that,Rob and Eddie - thanks for the encouragement.It's something we all need more of!




38] Perseverance - Being able to cope with stress to accomplish God's work.

Galatians 6:9 - "And let us not be weary in well doing for in due season we shall reap,if we faint not."

39] Persuasive - Helping others to understand God's point of view.

II Timothy 2:25 - "In meekness instructing those who oppose themselves; if God peradventure will give them repentance to the acknowledging of the truth."


----------



## crackerdave (May 23, 2010)

Had a _great_ time at D.O.G. II ! No bears,just good folks and good times. Wish y'all coulda been there.


40]Prompt - Being on time and quick to act when a request is made.

Ecclesiastes 3:1 - "To every thing there is a season,and a time to every purpose under the heaven."

41] Prudent - Seeing what is likely to happen and giving careful thought in acting and planning.

Proverbs 14:15 - "The simple believeth every word: but the prudent man looketh well to his going."


----------



## crackerdave (May 24, 2010)

42] Purposeful - Knowing God's will for my life.

II Timothy 1:9 - "Who hath saved us,and called us with an holy calling,not according to our works,but according to his own purpose and grace........."

43] Resourceful - Ready to take on projects that others would overlook or discard.

1st Thessalonians 4:11 - "And that ye study to be quiet,and to do your own business,and to work with your hands,as we commanded you."


----------



## crackerdave (May 26, 2010)

44] Respectful - Honoring the authority God has placed in my life.

1st Thessalonians 5:12-13 - "And we beseech you,brethren, to know them which labour among you,and are over you in the Lord.and admonish you; And to esteem them very highly in love for their work's sake.And be at peace among yourselves."

45] Responsible - Knowing and doing what is expected of me.

Romans 14:12 - "So then every one of us shall give an account of himself to God."


----------



## GB Young (May 26, 2010)

*Bible study*

Dave, thanks for taking the time and effort to post this. I didn't start reading them when you first started, so i'm catching up. I read them when i first get up and they seem to fit in my day as it progresses. Again....thanks greg


----------



## crackerdave (May 27, 2010)

Thanks,Greg! I know what you mean - a lot of these things are hitting very close to home for me,too. Makes me realize I've got a very long ways to go in my "walk."


46] Secure - Feeling safe because of God's protection.

Proverbs 29:25 - ".....whoso putteth his trust in the Lord shall be safe."

47] Self Controlled  [ Ouch! My toes! ] - Ruling my own life with obedience to the Holy Spirit. 

1st Thessalonians 5:22 - "Abstain from all appearance of evil."


----------



## crackerdave (May 29, 2010)

48] Sincere - Desiring to do what is right with pure motives.

Joshua 24:14 - "Now therefore fear the Lord and serve him in sincerity and in truth; and put away the gods which your fathers served on the other side of the flood, and in Egypt; and serve ye the LORD."

49] Submissive [Here's a hard one for us 'tough guys!"] - Yielding myself to God's guidance through others.

Ephesians 5:21 - "Submitting yourselves one to another in the fear of God."


----------



## ronpasley (May 31, 2010)

Amen brother I have some catching up to do. Love you


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm catchin' up,too!

50] Supportive [VERY IMPORTANT!] - Giving strength and courage to those with troubles.

Galatians 6:2 - "Bear ye one another's burdens,and so fulfill the law of Christ."

51] Tactful - Saying and doing the right thing,especially in a difficult situation.

Colossians 4:6 - "Let your speech be alway with grace,seasoned with salt,that ye know how you ought to answer every man."


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 2, 2010)

52] Temperate - Not being extreme in any way or thing,especially with regard to feelings or appetites.

Titus 2:12 - "Teaching us that,denying ungodliness and worldly lusts,we should live soberly,righteously,and godly,in this present world."

53] Thankful - Expressing to God and others the ways they have shown me favor or kindness.

1st Thessalonians 5:18 - "In every thing give thanks; for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus concerning you."

54] Thorough - Doing all that should be done to complete the job.

Ecclesiastes 9:10 - "Whatsoever thy hand findeth to do,do it with thy might........."


----------



## ted_BSR (Jun 3, 2010)

These are the finest of traits that our Lord asks of us. 

Great thread!


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 3, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> These are the finest of traits that our Lord asks of us.
> 
> Great thread!



Thanks,Ted - glad you're with us! I found this study in the back of a "giveaway" Bible that was left from when I used to go speak in the jail.

55] Thoughtful -  Remembering to think of others and their feelings.

Philippians 2:4 - "Look not every man on his own things,but every man also on the things of others."

56]  Thrifty - Using money wisely according to God's principles.

Proverbs 14:24 - "The crown of the wise is their riches....."


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 4, 2010)

57] Tolerant - Being patient with the weaknesses of others.

1st Thessalonians 5:14 - "........ support the weak,be patient with all men."

58] Truthful - Speaking what is true and accurate.

Ephesians 4:25 - "Wherefore putting away lying,speak every man truth with his neighbour: for we are members one of another."

Two more to post - I hate to see this end!
 Let's all bump it back to the top as it fades down the page.It'll be a help to newcomers,as well as a reminder to ourselves.


----------



## ronpasley (Jun 7, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> 57] Tolerant - Being patient with the weaknesses of others.
> 
> 1st Thessalonians 5:14 - "........ support the weak,be patient with all men."
> 
> ...



Amen to Tolerant and Truthful


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 7, 2010)

59] Understanding - The ability to know the meaning and reasoning behind a certain situation.

Psalms 119:34 - "Give me understanding,and I shall keep thy law......."

60] Wisdom - The ability to make good judgments.

1st Kings 3:9 - "Give therefore thy servant an understanding heart to judge thy people,that I may discern between good and bad.........."

Thanks again to everyone who read and encouraged on this study.I sincerely meant it as much for _me_ as anybody,and I learned a lot by typing these 60 things.Typing is a laborious process for me!

I believe God led me to take the particular Bible down from the shelf [where it's been since I stopped going into the jail to speak and hand out Bibles] and open it to the very back,where I found this study.I quit believing in "luck" and coincidence a long time ago,when I realized the amazing ways that God can work in our lives - IF we let HIM lead!


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 8, 2010)

If I haven't said it before, thanks for posting these.
Very good information, Dave.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks Dave, you are truly a blessing to us. May God bless you and your family.


----------



## ronpasley (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you very much brother for this posting I have really enjoy it.
God bless you 
Love you, your brother in Christ 
Ron


----------



## thedeacon (Jun 8, 2010)

Good Thread


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you.  It was/is very humbling to me to realize how woefully lacking I am in so many of these 60 things.God is able where I am _not_,though.That's the good part!


----------

